# Photo Time for the babies



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I decided to start a new thread for photos of the babies, since the last thread pretty much died... 

This is Socrates- beige? dumbo buck. He is my husband's favorite and was named by my husband.









This is Cicero- agouti dumbo buck.









Cicero again.









This is Archimedes- champagne hooded buck.









Archimedes again.









This is Sweetie Belle- marked black eyed white doe.









This is Apple Bloom- blue capped doe with a blaze.









Apple Bloom again.









This is Scootaloo- black capped doe with a blaze. 









Scootaloo again.









This is the rex bareback dumbo boy named Aristotle... I haven't decided yet if I'm going to keep him. He is a very poor rex, only slight curls in his fur. I'm going to wait and see what his personality is like.











I'll add more after work!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Aw, they're all so adorable!!! Some really nice markings between them and Scootaloo has the sweetest little face!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Scootaloo is sweet, but she likes to nibble fingers. Sweetie Belle is the sweetest of all. Apple Bloom is a little shy, but still sweet.The boys and other three girls (haven't added pictures of the other three girls yet) are a bit less tame, but they are all getting tamer.Socrates is the sweetest boy, because my husband spoils him.


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

My faves, are Apple Bloom, and TOTALLY 100% Scootalo!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

More pictures!

Aristotle, Cicero and Scootaloo.









Aristotle and Socrates.









Archimedes, Celestia (the beige bareback girl), Sweetie Belle and Apple Bloom.









Sweetie Belle and Cadence (beige? Dove? bareback girl). 









Cadence and Luna (I dunno which is which... they are almost identical except Luna has a spot on her back)









Apple Bloom... with her reflection. 









Luna.











And... I'll add more tomorrow... I have to go to bed.


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

They are lovely! Quite a mischief!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Soooooo cute I love baby rats.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

So do I  Makes me wish they would stay babies sometimes.


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Aristotle is my favorite!!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, Archimedes turns out to be a hooded siamese.. He's losing his hood and gaining siamese points.


----------

